# If you could change 1 thing about the military, what would it be?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have zero military experience, but seems to me that I would have every rifle/gun issued with a silencer on it....? Why don't they? Costs?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Conscript service - two years


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

survival said:


> I have zero military experience, but seems to me that I would have every rifle/gun issued with a silencer on it....? Why don't they? Costs?


Silencer only good for x amount of shots


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have two things to change.
1) *everyone* spends 2 years in service
2) (easiest to change) remove Obama as Commander in Chief (I think I just threw up in my mouth a little)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't change just 1 thing. there would actually be several key things I would like to change. 1st, change voluntary service and make it mandatory. exempt the disabled or make that voluntary service for the handicapped.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

How about we start by listening to them and cancelling all the weapons systems that are kept alive by politicians even though the military does not want them... 

I'm talking about things like the Global Hawk Block 30 drone program, the C-27J Spartan cargo aircraft and upgrades to the M1 Abrams tank/continued production even though we already have more than the military wants, etc. 

Let's start saving money in the military budget by cutting stuff the pentagon doesn't even want.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I would pull away from the Geneva Convention and issue hollow points ... save our lives and end their's faster.
Assuming you mean within the DoD.

(Can I kick the UN out of the USA on this thread?... just kidding)


WAIT!!! Make 14 days leave mandatory... oh I already made one wish didn't I?


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Actually I look at this from a different point of view... if you are going to run for office you have to have military service. Before you can lead you have to learn to follow.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Present CC


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

OC40 said:


> Actually I look at this from a different point of view... if you are going to run for office you have to have military service. Before you can lead you have to learn to follow.


Took the words out of my mouth. This should go for ANY elected position.

I also think EVERY OFFICER should have to do at least 2 years enlisted before being ALLOWED to commission.

And my additional entitlements (BAH, BAS, retirement, medical pension, etc) should be EXEMPTED from any administrative dues, costs, or leins. Meaning child support, alimony, wage garnishments, etc.

EDIT: And DAMMIT LET US CARRY ON POST!


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would second the idea of mandatory 2 years service for all citizens. I like the system Israel has.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Keep momma and congressman out of training


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I would second the idea of mandatory 2 years service for all citizens. I like the system Israel has.


With all due respect to you good people, this is a not in any way workable.

There are currently just a little less than 1.4 million men and women on active duty in the US military. Additionally, there's a little less than 900K reservists & guards people. That gives us a total number of armed forces personnel somewhere around 2.3 million people.

What you are talking about is adding 3.7 Million 18 year olds PER YEAR to the armed forces, for a total of 7.4 million additional forces (considering the 2-year cycle) if nobody re-ups... making a total armed forces pool of 9.7 million 2 years from now.

Really? 10 freaking million in the armed forces? That's crazy talk. We can't pay the people we already have, let alone more than tripling the armed forces...

That's the thing about fun ideas, most of the time they don't make a lick of sense when you stop and think about if it's a good idea.

We are not Israel, we don't have enemies on every border who tend to invade what little space we have every few years. We are not bordered by Syria, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon, etc. Israel has, more or less, about 6 million citizens. We have, more or less, about 320 million citizens.

Israel graduates about 65,000 students per year from high school, but 15 percent of those are arabs and don't do military service so they get about 50K soldiers per year. There's one hell of a difference between 50K and 3.7 million.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> With all due respect to you good people, this is a not in any way workable.
> 
> There are currently just a little less than 1.4 million men and women on active duty in the US military. Additionally, there's a little less than 900K reservists & guards people. That gives us a total number of armed forces personnel somewhere around 2.3 million people.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, the question was "what would you like to see changed in the military" not "what would be feasible to change in the military". I think if everyone served a couple of years it would go a long way towards fixing our society, instilling good work ethic, teaching job skills and so on. We would theoretically be able to then employ those people who might have been low skill jobless welfare recipients improving our economy and repurposing that welfare money to paying new enlistees.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I guess there are not a lot around anymore that remember back in the days of the Nam & the draught. Better off to have the military made up of motivated volunteers.

Israel's system works because children are taught right & wrong at home as well as love of their religion & country.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Israel's system works because children are taught right & wrong at home as well as love of their religion & country.


exactly what is missing in today's society. I couldn't articulate that any better than you just did.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I had been in Haifa 2 or 3 times for while I was active duty. They love their military members also. Military member gets a weekend pass & goes outside the base & thumbs a ride with a rifle strapped on their back (male or female) & no problem getting a ride.
Our society has gone so far down the drain you would never see that in the US except in a few isolated pockets where American values are still held high.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

OC40 said:


> Actually I look at this from a different point of view... if you are going to run for office you have to have military service. Before you can lead you have to learn to follow.


Just because someone is a veteran doesn't make them special - John Kerry, Jimmy Carter, Tim McVeigh, Charlie Rangel (decorated, Korean War, infantry), these are just the first few who come to mind.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> With all due respect, the question was "what would you like to see changed in the military" not "what would be feasible to change in the military". I think if everyone served a couple of years it would go a long way towards fixing our society, instilling good work ethic, teaching job skills and so on. We would theoretically be able to then employ those people who might have been low skill jobless welfare recipients improving our economy and repurposing that welfare money to paying new enlistees.


If Santa was real it would save parents a lot of expense at Christmas time too.

I hear what you are saying, but if something is entirely unworkable then why would a person choose to do it? I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything, it's just not something that could ever really be on the table as a serious option unless we are involved in something like WWII.

You are very correct that it would be GOOD for everybody to have the experience, I agree with you on that, 100 percent.

However, it would be ruinous to the military to have millions of people who don't want to be there just sitting around doing nothing but eating up the entire budget (literally)


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

That is the point I was making, it would be good but not viable.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The two years of compulsory service sounds good to me. We can either put our young bucks in the military and teach them some discipline or send them to prison to get turned into Muslims as we do now. I also dont like the rule enacted by Sick Willy I think..and of course carried on by the Boy King of keeping folks unarmed on the military bases. Thats nuts. As somebody mentioned previously the very best thing to help would be to send Obummer back to the bath houses of Chicago.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Change back to the OLD OLD ways like civil war old


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Even with a draft & mandatory military service, the ones that need it most aren't qualified for the military because of their rap sheets.


----------



## globetruck (Jul 3, 2014)

Fire all defense contractor lobbyists. Ike was right about the military industrial complex. Just look at the F22, F35, and as an added bonus, congress keeps buying Abrams tanks that the Army doesn't want or need.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If I could change one thing about our great military I would give them all of the stolen tax dollars from the American People that we give to useless countries and all of the stolen tax dollars that we give to useless lazy citizens and all of the stolen tax dollars that we waste in the government and dedicate those dollars to the military to use to demolish the muslimes that want to kill us. 
Thanks


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My memories were all pretty good. I didn't sign up for a cakewalk. I knew what it was.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

My worst day in the Army was still better than a day at the beach.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I can understand sentiment, but I would want NO PART of a military that was not volunteer only. That is truly one of the reasons we are as strong as we are. Start putting people in the military that don't want to be there, and you will not have as formidable of a force. 

IMO: A non-vol may NOT have the HEART to take a bullet for his country. May NOT have the heart to willingly advance into a gun fight. May NOT have the heart to throw himself on a grenade to save his brothers. If that indecision costs even ONE volunteers life...it was a criminal act. I knew what this job was when I enlisted...all 3 times. It never got any easier, but I'm dedicated to it. I'm proud to have served because I CHOOSE to serve. It should never be TARNISHED by forcing those against their will; who's hesitation or lack of dedication, could potentially get good men killed. NO WAY!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Change back to the OLD OLD ways like civil war old


While I have nothing but respect for those men...they fought in a time when warfare was very simple compared to modern standards...

But to bring it back to those days, hell, why not just put put 7 out of 10 soldiers in front of a firing squad and let 2 of the 3 remaining contract Ebola? That's pretty much the gist of how they fought.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just because someone is a veteran doesn't make them special - John Kerry, Jimmy Carter, Tim McVeigh, Charlie Rangel (decorated, Korean War, infantry), these are just the first few who come to mind.


A Veteran is one who served with honor, who didn't forsake his/her oath, they are someone special.

You can point out all the men and women you would like, some have turned their back on their oath, but at least they know what they are forsaking. 
Which brings me to this point, it is one thing to claim ignorance, it another to have the knowledge and still turn your back on your fellow country men and undercut the very foundation that ensures freedom. This is the purest form of treason I can think of.

Just food for thought.

I'd rather not have a mandatory military, I don't have time to teach those that are unwilling to learn. IF we could some how remove the anti-military tide that is slowly rolling back over our nation we might have a chance. With the budget a mess, spending the money on what we don't need tomorrow for what we needed yesterday means too many hands in the pot.

The one thing that I am concerned about with the return to GOP leadership... is all the private contractors come out of the wood work. I'd rather expand SOG, build more ships and invest in better firearms then higher private contractors. Don't tell me that private contractors can do what active duty can't do... where do you think they learned their skills? I'm not talking just the "operators" I'm covering everything from bringing back the command galleys, kicking fast food off base, Hull techs back to building ships not just chasing SH*T down pipes. MA/MP's back to patrol & gate duty not all these out of shape "rent a cops". Our military force is currently at one of its smallest sizes ever...but that is because we keep contracting this or that company to fill the void. It is time we accept what we are, a military industrial complex...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What would this vet want changed? Simple.

I would want it used for the defense of the nation and the constitution, and no longer be used for the advancement of the global corporations/banks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> I can understand sentiment, but I would want NO PART of a military that was not volunteer only. That is truly one of the reasons we are as strong as we are. Start putting people in the military that don't want to be there, and you will not have as formidable of a force.
> 
> IMO: A non-vol may NOT have the HEART to take a bullet for his country. May NOT have the heart to willingly advance into a gun fight. May NOT have the heart to throw himself on a grenade to save his brothers. If that indecision costs even ONE volunteers life...it was a criminal act. I knew what this job was when I enlisted...all 3 times. It never got any easier, but I'm dedicated to it. I'm proud to have served because I CHOOSE to serve. It should never be TARNISHED by forcing those against their will; who's hesitation or lack of dedication, could potentially get good men killed. NO WAY!


Mighty well said Sir. Thanks for your Service.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Change back to the OLD OLD ways like civil war old


\

The old way seems real similar to the new way. Rich folks could hire poor folks to fight on their behalf.

Conscription in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I would only change the way we wage wars. I am not here to take down your government and instate my own...I am here for your resources...if you bang on my door and I open you pay the price.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

survival said:


> I have zero military experience, but seems to me that I would have every rifle/gun issued with a silencer on it....? Why don't they? Costs?


Bullets that are supersonic - ie that break the sound barrier - have a sharp crack that can not be silenced.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Bullets that are supersonic - ie that break the sound barrier - have a sharp crack that can not be silenced.


They do have sub sonic ammo...but I wouldn't want to use it against anything other than wildlife.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

The problem I have with compulsory service is this. Look at the riots over the deaths in fergason and new york. How would there ever be good order and dicipline with common street thugs being inducted into the service?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

On compulsory service they should have them trained, but have to volunteer to go over. Kind of like something in between. A lot of first world countries actually still do this, I believe one is Switzerland and maybe a few other small countries.

So what do I think should be done? Cost and use of equipment. One side will weld a 23mm to a truck, the other will spend a few million on something like that, it may be better. But the truck with a 23mm will still kill and maim a lot of people.

The other part of that is light air support. They seem to be killing everything that is not over 30 million a piece. They are killing Kiowa they have been trying to kill a10 since they introduced it.

There was a competition for a very light air support turboprop. One was a Texan II and the other was a super tucano. Never heard anything else about it. I'm sure if they raised the price to 30 million a piece they would find the cash.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Another reason I like this site. You guys make me think. Thanks all of you vets. God bless you all.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

Dont know now what the P-T requirements are but the way it was imo was good & bad. 
Maybe encourage people to spend more gym time, an allow "P-T team building" where everyone plays... soccer, or touch football, volleyball. Limited team runs. Implement specific personnel dietary ideas. An I would increase the hikes, an full battle gear marches, (to get better used to the gear). And implement better team building.. an better hand to hand training.. an multiple weapons systems knowledge. Knew a 1st SGT named Corbin. Literally threw a soldier under the bus imo. He kept this kid busy he didnt really do any pt. 1st SGT told him out of the blue he had a PT test. The kid failed push ups an 2 mile run. Given the allotted time to retest. An he failed the run by a few seconds. an got a boot out the door. He tried to fight but to no avail. Good guy too ruined him. Barely there out of basic almost 1 1/2 year. 
Pt tests are imo for the bureaucratic Birds. It should be fixed. I had hard times running surprise 7 & 7+ freaking runs. An those 3 mile runs I had 2days in a row. We had to run 2miles for the test, why force long pointless runs? Slow man stayed in the front. Most troops imo don't need "long runs"' I would understand S-F troops, an airborne... ect... they are imo specialist troops. An I didn't hate gate duty, but. Imo it wasn't my permitted MOS, others did stuff I got stuck on a gate, unless it was the field. Loved being a gunner. Got shoved to the USA, got something good then was "picked" for "guard watch, I thought was more suitable for correction guards, . Some major BS in my last little bit. BUT I did what I could, w/o puking. Wish I could have stayed in Germany, since my Platoon SGT refused me, I also wish I hadnt trained for deployment. Since it was for nothing. I seen some good things an some not so very good things, but if I was able. I think about going back even if I was out 20years IF SOME STUFF WAS RADICALLY OVERHAULED!!! Including there fitness "stuff"


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

pS .. I volunteered, for the Army, volunteered my signature as a only child, to be deployed. 
I appreciate the servicemen across the armed forces, an those that get deployed, and those that stick it out though all the tough, rough, situations. 
I do kinda wish most "18-20" yo could go the basic, ait. An serve "part time stateside.". In there own ... ReActive ready Guard units. Payed only for time given. During a 2 year stretch. Twice a month for training. Afterwards any who volunteered can be placed in either the reserve, gaurds, or active, duty units... of course there would be exemptions.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KarVer said:


> pS .. I volunteered, for the Army, volunteered my signature as a only child, to be deployed.
> I appreciate the servicemen across the armed forces, an those that get deployed, and those that stick it out though all the tough, rough, situations.
> I do kinda wish most "18-20" yo could go the basic, ait. An serve "part time stateside.". In there own ... ReActive ready Guard units. Payed only for time given. During a 2 year stretch. Twice a month for training. Afterwards any who volunteered can be placed in either the reserve, gaurds, or active, duty units... of course there would be exemptions.


I voluntarily enlisted in the Army in 1967 and volunteered for overseas service in the Republic of Viet Nam in 1969. Which was accepted. I still have a copy of the form in my files. 
Most of those who served in Nam were volunteers, not draftees; and the ratio of black to white soldiers was the same as in the general population at the time - about 12%. The whole thing about draftees and blacks being the ones to carry the burden are myths.


----------

